# Comment vérifier si un modem est opérationnel?



## CyrilleR (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tout le monde.

Dans l'attente d'une réparation, on a ressortit le PowerPC G4 (tournesol), 700MHz, 128Mo avec OS X 10.3.9.

Il réside certains petits soucis, comme pas de possibilité de ce connecter sur le net via le RJ45, est-ce un souci de modem interne et comment savoir si le modem à grillé ou pas.
Existe t-il sur ce type de machine une connexion wi-fi?

Pour l'OS X, peut-on lui mettre le 10.4 ou 10.5 et si c'est possible peut-on augmenter sa mémoire?

Merci pour vos conseils et avis


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

sur les  tournesols  le wifi est sur carte Airport optionnelle

ca a cette tête là
iMac (à écran plat) : installation ou remplacement de la carte AirPort - Assistance Apple 

--
maintenant concernant internet par cable
2 choix
le très bas débit ( la prise avec le symbole"telephone")
ou ethernet
10BASE-T ou 100BASE-T

le couac peut venir

*hors du mac

-tout le cablage avant l'arrivée  au local

-prise d'arrivée
branchement cablage de la box ( inconnue)

- d'un mauvais cable ethernet

* dans le mac 
de la connectique interne  mac ou electronique mac

*d'un mauvais réglage ou fichiers nazes
coté box 
ou coté mac

donc bien verifier toute la chaine
eventuellement tester plusieurs cables ethernet
faire un reset ou reboot de box inconnue
changer les fichiers de réseaux pour repartir sur des neufs
(faudra voir les anciens sujets là dessus, quoique globalement ca n'a pas vraiment changé depuis les débuts OSX )


----------



## claude72 (8 Décembre 2014)

CyrilleR a dit:


> Il réside certains petits soucis, comme pas de possibilité de ce connecter sur le net via le RJ45, est-ce un souci de modem interne et comment savoir si le modem à grillé ou pas.


La prise RJ45 est pour le réseau ethernet, pas pour le modem ! Donc tu t'es trompé soit de prise ou de câble, soit de configuration.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> La prise RJ45 est pour le réseau ethernet, pas pour le modem ! Donc tu t'es trompé soit de prise ou de câble, soit de configuration.


+1

si CyrilleR parle d'adsl ( ou même de fibre) le modem utilisé est dans la box du FAI
le modem interne c'est pour l'autre cas de figure ( la prise telephone et connection bas débit 56 k,  débit d'escargot sous calmant ,de plus en plus rarement utilisé)


----------



## CyrilleR (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses 

Pascalformac : J'ai une SFR box. J'ai testé le câble utilisé (RJ45), ça fonctionne sur d'autres machines.
Tu parles d'un souci éventuel dans les connectiques internes du mac et éventuellement d'un mauvais réglage. Comment savoir tout ça? 

Donc si on utilise le câble RJ45, que le modem interne soit HS ou pas, ça n'a pas d'incidence pour avoir internet? Dans ce cas la panne est soit sur un problème de configuration ou que le mac ne trouve pas ou n'est pas compatible avec les débits ou normes actuelles?

Claude72 : Oui en l'absence de wi-fi sur ce mac, je passe par le RJ45. Je pensais que via le wi-fi/ethernet/ ou câble de tel, le signal passait par un modem interne


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

comme j'ai indiqué les causes peuvent etre multiples
(j'ai fait une breve liste au dessus)

et si ce sont des fichiers ca peut etre aussi bien dans la session 
que niveau OS

t'as testé un autre utilisateur?
en créer un ( pref systeme  /comptes)
et tester

si ca passe 

c'est dans ta session

si ca passe pas
 faudra verifier TOUTE la chaine
prise telephone , box , cable , mac

ou SI ce sont des fichiers  en cause changer des fichiers  par exemple là

 DD/ Bibliotheque/ Preferences/SystemConfiguration

pour les details, il y a plein de sujets sur les couacs de reseau et comment réparer
( la plupart etant dans...internet et réseau)


----------



## CyrilleR (18 Décembre 2014)

Ok, merci


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

ce que tu n'as jamais dit c'est si d'autres machines en ETHERNET marchent de chez toi
(tu as juste dit cable testé ailleurs)

parceque si ca se trouve c'est ta box qui a besoin d'un reset ou autre re reglage
(voir les fils sur box sfr)

et si c'est vraiment  le mac le coupable ( ce qui n'est pas du tout certain)
tu fais les tests pour le mac

autre utilisateur
 ou si besoin remplacement du dossier systemconfiguration
encore brievement résumé  hier là
à propos de connexion internet - Forum Mac - Afficher un message


----------



## CyrilleR (18 Décembre 2014)

J'ai fait un test avec un iMac plus récent et le câble est utilisé de temps en temps par mon frère quand il branche un portable (autre que Apple). Tout fonctionne.

J'essaierai la manip dont tu me parle


----------

